# Blue blazer recommendations?



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

I am looking to buy a navy blue blazer for an occasion I have coming up in June. I am going for a very classic look with khakis.

I know that lots of places sell blue blazers but I wanted to ask your opinions based on personal experiences, either from seeing them in stores, buying yourselves, or just having heard good things.

I am tall and slim (usually 40R), so I am probably looking for one with darts or with a slim silhouette (I know, I know...!). To give you an idea, I like the look of the Brooks Regent blazers I've seen online, but I have heard that the sizing is off... I was also considering giving the Anderson-Little blazer a try. 

Hopefully someone wanting to buy one can also benefit from this thread in future too.

Thanks very much for any ideas and opinions you can offer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

You might consider Anderson-Little's navy blazer offering. From everything I've heard, it looks good and wears well...and is surprisingly well priced! You also mentioned BB's blazer offerings in the OP. With three BB navy blazers (of different weaves and fabric weights) hanging in my closet, I also recommend you give those options additional consideration. I have never been disappointed with my BB blazers.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

I have a Regent blazer, and I like it a lot. As i am NOT "slim," i usually buy one size up in Regent from what I'd wear in a madison fit, and that always works great for me. So, the sizing has been consistent for me.



JoshT said:


> I am looking to buy a navy blue blazer for an occasion I have coming up in June. I am going for a very classic look with khakis.
> 
> I know that lots of places sell blue blazers but I wanted to ask your opinions based on personal experiences, either from seeing them in stores, buying yourselves, or just having heard good things.
> 
> ...


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

You may want to try out the fitgerald fit at BB. I bought the Fitgerald in a summer weight hopsack weave and it is my go to jacket in the summer. The cut will fit you thin build.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JoshT said:


> Hopefully someone wanting to buy one can also benefit from this thread in future too.


I don't think so since everybody here has at least six. A blue blazer is to men what the little black dress is to women. It's a must-have and if the shoulders are good, they _all_ look swell. Lands' End, Bean's, eBay, the neighbor's when they're not home; you can find them everywhere. Flannel for three-season; linen or cotton for summer. Brass buttons if you're over 70, twist-ties if you're homeless.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> ...twist-ties if you're homeless.


I think you'll find things have improved. Reynolds wrap-covered standard buttons are the standard now.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> I think you'll find things have improved. Reynolds wrap-covered standard buttons are the standard now.


Of course, where else would one keep one's aluminum foil when not protecting oneself from the mind-control satellites?


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Hickey Freeman has their spring clearance now. Try any of their outlets by calling. I just don't know if they ship to Europe. Awesome shoulders!


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Ralph Lauren has a fabulous-looking navy sport coat in the Black Label section: Anthony Gabardine Sport Coat Style #3445592.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Brass buttons if you're over 70,


Eeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> I don't think so since everybody here has at least six. A blue blazer is to men what the little black dress is to women. It's a must-have and if the shoulders are good, they _all_ look swell. Lands' End, Bean's, eBay, the neighbor's when they're not home; you can find them everywhere. Flannel for three-season; linen or cotton for summer. Brass buttons if you're over 70, twist-ties if you're homeless.


Another classic from one of my favorites, Peak and Pine. Although, I do like my brass buttons and have a while to go before I hit the big seven-oh. I agree that it is the one indispensable item in a man's wardrobe. Haven't been without one since my first "big boy" coat as a kid and I'll soon be 62. As time goes on you will find you need more than one because you need a navy blazer so often and you have to give every work horse a rest. Plus there are so many delightful variations on the theme. It's impossible to be too rich, too thin, or have too many navy blazers. For your first get one you can wear year round and fits great. It will repay your investment many times over.


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Another vote for the Fitzgerald Blazer from Brooks Brothers, a very flattering cut.


----------



## BorderBandit (Apr 16, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> Brass buttons if you're over 70, twist-ties if you're homeless.


Yeah this is one of those personal preference things. As a guy under 30 I've gotten some grief for my brass buttons. Like I said though, personally I like them! However, what I do enjoy is either "upgrading" my buttons by purchasing new sets or finding some vintage ones on Ebay or Etsy. I do this typically for all my jackets not just navy blazers, i.e real horn buttons for blazers, and for me it's one of those idiosyncrasies I enjoy foisting on an unsuspecting populace who dare not customize clothes to stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm actually with you on this. While I have four years to go before I can officially wear d'brass, I've worn them all m'life (and will stop the apostrophe thing now because it's getting obnoxious to even m'self, oops). The Maine Merchant Marine Academy one time dropped a load of polyester shirts at a thrift, each with 3/4" brass buttons emblazoned with the Great Seal of the State Of Maine. These are now on two of my blazers and would have been on a third had the cat not swallowed the rest and had not the vet reported me to the Academy for stealing buttons, but we got that all straightened out.


----------



## geologic (Oct 6, 2010)

*Non-brass buttons*

For those of us who are far under 70, what shades of horn are best suited to buttons for a standard blue blazer?


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Just ordered a two button Hickey Freeman blue worsted blazer from STP for $366 delivered. Seems like a good price.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Good call Linklaw. HF is one of my top 3 favorites. I just hope they make sacks one day. If only I can afford their MTO.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Uncle Bill said:


> Another vote for the Fitzgerald Blazer from Brooks Brothers, a very flattering cut.


I like it too. The trim fit and modest lapels look great and while we may like the idea of a sack, a darted jacket does fit better a lot of the time.

I almost bought one of these a couple of months ago. I still probably will.


----------



## Phenom (Apr 10, 2010)

I recently picked up a BB country club 2 button blazer. Very nice. Oddly, I find the Madison a better fit in the same tag size than the Fitzgerald. The Fitzgerald is very loose on me compared to the Madison.


----------



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your ideas and advice. I am going to be making my mind up shortly and I'll let you know what I get and my thoughts once I have it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rathdown (May 26, 2011)

Josh, since you are in Switzerland you might try Gieves & Hawks in London. Their off the peg blazers are excellent.


----------



## JoshT (Jul 31, 2010)

Rathdown - thanks for the tip. I am indeed in Switz (for most of the time, at least), and I am overdue for a trip over to London. I'll be sure to check out G&H when I go. I make trips back to the US far more often though, so I also like to see what's available back there too.


----------



## M. Kirk (Aug 11, 2005)

I think this blazer is the epitome of the traditional american blazer. I have this blazer and love it.

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/blazers.php


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Who made it? J. Press?


----------



## M. Kirk (Aug 11, 2005)

It is a Southwick Douglas made for O'Connels. See the link in my post.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Aha! I hadn't seen those before. Just the O'Connell's model. Very nice indeed


----------



## M. Kirk (Aug 11, 2005)

I had my Southwick Douglas blazer MTM at a local men's shop here in Charlotte. The three patch pocket Southwick Douglas blazer on O'Connel's website looks exactly like the one I had made from the stitching all the way down to the fabric. I love the small details that distiguish this blazer from others. In particular, I really like the three patch pockets.


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for bringing me up guys. I want to answer the bone button question specifically. They are called "bone" or "horn" because at one time buttons were made from antlers or horns. When sliced and polished, they were tan in color and had wisps of white or cream in them. This is the classic horn button. This style was adapted in plastic into many different colors, but they usually retain that wisp of white or cream which makes the coloration uneven. Otherwise you simply want a plain black or blue button. I think the bone or horn is a better choice because it brings just a little something to what would otherwise be an utterly banal piece of uniform plastic.

Now as to brass, there is actually a little problem with mass market brass at the moment. The trend is "antique" brass which is not as shiny or in my opinion distinctive. I was raised with a shiny brass button with some sort of coat of arms and that's what made a Blazer a Blazer rather than a sport coat from a trade name standpoint.

We started with shiny brass and have now moved to an antique brass mainly due to supply issues (we use Burton Lansing buttons made in Wisconson for the record for both our brass and silver).

I either had to custom make enough buttons to outfit a small country or buy specialty buttons that are prohibitively expensive. I found it fascinating that all three major button vendors (one American, one German and one Chinese) do not carry a men's shiny brass buttons at this time.

So replace your brass with bone if you will, but remember in my book you're stripping your Blazer of its unique feature and turning it into a blue sport jacket.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Scott Anderson said:


> ...So replace your brass with bone if you will, but remember in my book you're stripping your Blazer of its unique feature and turning it into a blue sport jacket.


Just so, not that anyone really knows or cares. "Okay, call it a blue sport jacket. Not a blazer. Fine by me."

Most people will still call it a blazer quite cheerfully.

She: "That's a nice blazer you're wearing."

He: "Thanks! Only it's not a blazer, it's a blue sport coat."

She: "Okie doke, whatever." (What a tool!)

Brass buttons can make a guy look totally clueless in many business situations unless he's one sharp and confident brother.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ I have to agree with JB on this point. I do not wear brass.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I wasn't aware so many here didn't care for brass buttons. IMHO, you are already looked upon as being affected by 90% of the population just for wearing a jacket, why not make the buttons brass if you like 'em?

JB, what line of work are you in where brass would be such an issue, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pugin (May 15, 2010)

Brass buttons or no, a Southwick Douglas or other 3/2 sack is not going to give you a hip, urban look. Just don't use cheap ones and you'll be fine.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I love brass buttons on a sack blazer, just not always for the workplace. I'm in advertising, where what most of the world knows as "business casual" is seen as unnecessarily dressy. Same goes for most of my marketing clients, many of whom wear jeans every day. Most of the trappings of business wear are seen to be pretentious or stuffy. I've had bosses tell me to lose the tie; I lost it.

I recently read a sports article from the local paper in the town where my alma mater is. They'd recently brought in a new athletic director, who's been attending conference meetings, and the commissioner of the big xii remarked: The new guy's doing great, but he needs to learn to lose the tie. Ha, ha.

He means it, in a sense, though he's joking. He means: Relax, dude. We're just people here, no reason to get all gussied up. Surely if the AD wants to wear a tie, no one's going to bother him about it outright. Still, he doesn't want to look tone deaf or clueless.

More and more, it's an upside down world. The old guard looked so wonderful in their suits, which everyone wore. And the prevailing very sound aesthetic was always for men to dress to the occasion. That's a "trad" principle par excellence. But then so is showing respect by dressing up. Two principles in conflict maybe, today.

In my world, casual clothes connote respect in a way. But I stick to my OCBDs and khakis, and nobody minds, and I don't stick out. I look good. Showing the unconquerable power of this most basic of trad ensembles.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

But it's not a blazer without brass buttons... Then it's just a jacket.

www.bensonandclegg.com has nice brass buttons, I think. There is also a Swedish manufacturer of high quality buttons and more called Sporrongs. They make (or at least previously made) buttons for the Swedish armed forces. I think they also make the lovely Skultuna cufflinks,

I wouldn't necessarily wear a blazer in a business setting, but then I would wear a suit. If blue jacket and trousers are ok, I think shiny buttons are fine as well.

Well made brass buttons are lovely. Silver buttons are nice as well. I would take them any day over the crap plastic buttons that one usually gets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> I love brass buttons on a sack blazer, just not always for the workplace. I'm in advertising, where what most of the world knows as "business casual" is seen as unnecessarily dressy. Same goes for most of my marketing clients, many of whom wear jeans every day. Most of the trappings of business wear are seen to be pretentious or stuffy. I've had bosses tell me to lose the tie; I lost it.
> 
> I recently read a sports article from the local paper in the town where my alma mater is. They'd recently brought in a new athletic director, who's been attending conference meetings, and the commissioner of the big xii remarked: The new guy's doing great, but he needs to learn to lose the tie. Ha, ha.
> 
> ...


Very well put.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

She: "That blazer looks great on you."

He: "Thanks. But as I pointed out to your colleague earlier today, it's not a true blazer, because it doesn't have brass buttons. It's a blue. sport. jacket."

She: "Definitely good to know."

He: "You can also tell a blazer by details such as patch pockets, which this jacket doesn't happen to have."

She: "Oh. Kay. Gotcha."

He: "So again: Brass buttons, blazer. No brass buttons, blue sport jacket. A good way to remember it would be "letter B". That's a great mnemonic. Bee is for brass buttons and blazer."

She: "You look like sh!t in that blue sport jacket."


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Just thank the nice girl for the compliment. But don't marry her, cause she don't know nuthin bout clothes.

She's just not marriage material.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

She gets bonus points for not calling your attire a "suit".


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Pugin said:


> Brass buttons or no, a Southwick Douglas or other 3/2 sack is not going to give you a hip, urban look.


I'm here because I'm tired of the "hip, urban look." I'm ready for something brassier.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Himself said:


> I'm here because I'm tired of the "hip, urban look." I'm ready for something brassier.


For the office? I doubt it. Probably for non-professional stuff unless you're an attorney like 90% of the posters here


----------



## 15575 (Dec 9, 2004)

I have brass buttons from London Badge and Button on my J. Press blazer. I would feel out of place without the brass buttons.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

And I have a blue sport coat that needs brass buttons! Unfortunately, what I want is buttons made from shotshell brass, 12 ga for the front, 20 ga for the sleeves. It seems that no one makes them any more . . .


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't say enough good things about the Epaulet (Southwick for Michael Kuhle) Blazer I recently picked up on a trip to NYC.

I've posted a couple fit pics in the what are you wearing today thread but here is the article itself on its own:





I should just let the copy on the site speak for itself as it's better than what I could write myself but as for my personal reasons for buying this, it's the perfect fit for anyone tall and slim like me. It's got some great features like the trad 3-roll-2 stance, while at the same time not forsaking darts, which are a must for someone of my frame. 

Plus it has horn buttons, which as mentioned earlier, are probably better for us younger guys.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Joe Beamish said:


> For the office? I doubt it. Probably for non-professional stuff unless you're an attorney like 90% of the posters here


Not an attorney but a webhead. Business casual is the norm, with a lot of jeans with sportcoats, or the stereotypical ad guy or architect look.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Brass buttons are FINE, regardless of age. Sorry, but the thinking that they're somehow not age appropriate on young guys is just plain weird.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Himself said:


> I'm here because I'm tired of the "hip, urban look." I'm ready for something brassier.


 



Jovan said:


> Brass buttons are FINE, regardless of age. Sorry, but the thinking that they're somehow not age appropriate on young guys is just plain weird.


 


+1, both counts.



> For the office? I doubt it. Probably for non-professional stuff unless you're an attorney like 90% of the posters here


OK, so some folks, like JB, work in places where they have to be slaves to the current fads. We all understand that life is that way, and I doubt that anyone begrudges JB his practical approach to his own office attire. But not all of us are so unfortunate. And while most attorneys own blazers, I don't know that the legal profession has any particular dedication to them. Certainly attorneys don't wear them to court or to meet important clients.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Just so, except that in my biz world, it's is less about current fads than just plain casualness, of a very non-fashionable kind. The basic idea, as far as I can tell, is "no airs." Since people tend to live at work, spending their lives there, I guess they enjoy blurring many of the distinctions between home and workplace, which also explains why I receive work emails late at night and during the weekend.

Hiring freezes and all that. Each job is really two jobs nowadays, too often....


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Titus_A said:


> Certainly attorneys don't wear them to court or to meet important clients.


Actually, I've seen attorneys wear blazers to court, but (1) that's here in Southern CA and (2) that's usually the smaller regional courthouses and not the central downtown courthouse.

Still though...


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

svb said:


> Actually, I've seen attorneys wear blazers to court, but (1) that's here in Southern CA and (2) that's usually the smaller regional courthouses and not the central downtown courthouse.
> 
> Still though...


I suppose I shouldn't have made the statement as an absolute. More appropriate to say that "the reasonable attorney in most places . . ."



Joe Beamish said:


> Just so, except that in my biz world, it's is less about current fads than just plain casualness, of a very non-fashionable kind.


I don't know, just-plain-casualness strikes me as being something of a fad. At this point it's something of a long-running fad, but the whole attitude behind that approach to dressing and decorum appears inescapably to be a product of the present age. I suppose "fad" tends to imply something even more fleeting than that, so it may not have been the best word.


----------



## jolly bellin (Jun 25, 2010)

Anybody have a website for London Badge and Button? I found pictures and they look pretty substantial, but could only find sites with cuff links and not buttons.

Thanks
Jolly


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

Have a look at Waterbury for brass buttons...

/https://shop.ctstore.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=19


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll give you silver, I'll give you bone, I'll give you brass.

To each his own.

Uncle, free buttons to AskAndy Forum users!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Can we even more scott anderson ad threads? Why only two or three? Why not twenty?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Can we even more scott anderson ad threads? Why only two or three? Why not twenty?


You're a pip.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> Can we even more scott anderson ad threads? Why only two or three? Why not twenty?


Nice going, Beamish. Now I won't get the free zippers on my brown blazer.


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

"Can we even more scott anderson ad threads? Why only two or three? Why not twenty?


Probably because the permanent Alden thread and the related JPress and O'connell daily threads would be displaced?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Difference being that Mssrs Alden, Press and O'Connell aren't constantly posting in those threads? 

But really the strong interest in these blazers should and does override any such silly criticisms.

On the other hand, certain types of message board-ese such as using question marks at the end of statements is more deserving?


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Give the guy a break. Scott Anderson has been very respectful to members of this forum and has answered question after question about not only his product, but the clothing business in general. He put his own money on the line to start a business that makes its clothing in the USA and sells a product that has generally received excellent reviews. For all of these reasons he deserves a pass on this board if he slips in an occassional commercial for his product.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

joeyzaza said:


> Give the guy a break. Scott Anderson has been very respectful to members of this forum and has answered question after question about not only his product, but the clothing business in general. He put his own money on the line to start a business that makes its clothing in the USA and sells a product that has generally received excellent reviews. For all of these reasons he deserves a pass on this board if he slips in an occassional commercial for his product.


+1 (with stipulation)

I don't think the phrases _give a guy a break_ and _deserves a pass_ are applicable here. Nothing's been done that requires a break or a pass. My thanks to you, Scott Anderson, for being a member here and for providing enlightening commentary on probably the most popular item of men' clothing in the known sartorial universe.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Yep. Got it. I'm sure Scott Anderson couldn't care less about my comment. In fact if anything I'd imagine that it warms him to see the outpouring of support in response. By all means, more Scott Anderson blazer threads! I'd be lining up for a travel blazer myself if it weren't the one item I have too many of in my closet.

If anyone else wants to hop on, now's the time....


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

maximar said:


> Hickey Freeman has their spring clearance now. Try any of their outlets by calling. I just don't know if they ship to Europe. Awesome shoulders!


I did NOT need ANOTHER navy blazer, so I passed on this. But, Nordstrom has a navy Hickey-Freeman blazer on their anniversary sale. It's a nice looking blazer with buttons that look rather like vintage coins (distressed copper looking) so not as gaudy as the traditional brass buttons can be. It fit nicely, too, but I restrained myself.

David.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Here's the link for the Hickey-Freeman on sale. It's $499.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/S/hickey-freeman-navy-wool-blazer/3093119?origin=category&resultback=568


----------



## Scott Anderson (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you for the support.

I'm a big boy guys. Fire away.

I and my family have dealt with the press and media our entire lives for a variety of business and personal reasons, so taking an ironic chide now then on a social networking site feels like a faint and distant hum.

Goes with the territory. I knew that when I re-opened the business. Me, my products or my business, I can handle all that with aplomb. I would however respectfully ask that any comments directed toward my Dad who is in ill health be accorded the respectful tone that a man of his experience and age commands. I'm sure we can all agree on that and would appreciate the same for our parent. Thanks guys.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Scott Anderson said:


> Thank you for the support.
> 
> I'm a big boy guys. Fire away.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear your father is ill, and I pray for his recovery. Moreover, I acknowledge you for the caring way you speak of him. He raised a good son.

My thoughts are with you,

Alan


----------

